# buffing your pinstriped car



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i finally waxed the paint today and noticed annoying scratches and swirls that i couldnt get out by hand.
is buffing the car safe with pinstripes over the clear?????? i dont want to chance removing any of it....... 



















top and trunk have it the worst


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

see if you can buff by hand....it will take a while but atleast on the edges of the stripes and scrollwork...do the rest with a machine


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah your not going to want to buff over those stipes with a buffer. id do it by hand with some rubbing compound and where there is no stripes do it with a buffer


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

if theres no clear over the stripes dont buff over them


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@May 3 2007, 08:41 PM~7830848
> *i finally waxed the paint today and noticed annoying scratches and swirls that i couldnt get out by hand.
> is buffing the car safe with pinstripes over the clear?????? i dont want to chance removing any of it.......
> 
> ...



AY BRO AT A AUTO BODY PAINT STORE THEY SELL A SWIRL REMOVER POLISH BY 3M THAT U CAN DO BY HAND IT WORKS REALLY GOOD I USE THAT WHEN I BUFF OUT BLACK CARS AT WORK (POLISH OR GLAZE NOT COMPOUND)


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah 3M makes allot of good products for removing swirls..........







This is why I always tell people to stripe under the clear :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The best way I have heard to do it is to tape off all the edges of the pinstripe and then machine buff. 

By the way I like the scrolls in the pinstiping. It looks nice.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

This always works for me.
I use 1/8 and 1/4 masking tape to mask of all the lines, this way you protect the pinstripe when you use compound to remove the scraches from your paint. Then remove the tape and wash the car to get rid of the compound that will build-up on the edges of the tape. Now you can use a finishing glaze with a foam pad to bring up the shine. You should not have to re-tape all the lines again IF YOU TAKE YOUR TIME AND USE A LOW R.P.M SPEED ON THE BUFFER!!

Never lost a line, and I have buffed many cars with stripes this way :biggrin: 

Just my .02 cents because im to poor to have a dime.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

thanks everyone, ill look for that 3m stuff tomorrow


----------

